# Two questions about my air conditioner



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 18, 2016)

1. How do I unclog the condensate line? I think it is hooked up to the sewer because I can't find an exit pipe by the outside unit. Water in the drain pan stands still.

2. How do I clean my inside coils? I can't get the panel off because the gas vent is in the way. Do I need to remove the gas vent?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2016)

Your drain line should be a 1"pvc pipe, don't see one.
To the right of the vent there is a red spot, what is that?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 18, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Your drain line should be a 1"pvc pipe, don't see one.
> To the right of the vent there is a red spot, what is that?



 There is a PVC drain pipe. The red spot was a "caplug" connected to the other end of the drain. The drain enters the ground at the same place where the refrigerant lines come up into the floor (in the small "room" where the air enters the system. I can't find the other end of the drain pipe outside by the condenser. Does that mean it's connected to the sewer lines?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 18, 2016)

Anybodies guess where the pipe goes. Newer houses have floor drain that goes to sewer, has a valve that fills the trap often has water tank PRV going to it and maybe this too.
With my little bit of experience, there should be two pipes, the second outlet is a little higher so if the first one plugs you have an overflow.
Crud falls off the coils and floats to the drain and plugs it. 
The one I worked on we hooked up the second pipe and laid a piece of expanded aluminum in the bottom so it would hold the crud but let the water flow.


----------



## buffalo (Aug 18, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> There is a PVC drain pipe. The red spot was a "caplug" connected to the other end of the drain. The drain enters the ground at the same place where the refrigerant lines come up into the floor (in the small "room" where the air enters the system. I can't find the other end of the drain pipe outside by the condenser. Does that mean it's connected to the sewer lines?



There is no outdoor condesor drain . Just your coil and furnace. Your coil drain probably tees into the furnace and into the ground , through your floor maybe? How do you know it's plugged?

To clean the coil they sell some kind of spray . But I believe soapy water spray is fine . Never seen a gas flue in flex around here , but yes remove it and take off the cover to the coil and clean it . But you still need to adress the clog in the line if present .

If the drain is clogged you may be able to unclog it as it may be near the connection right at the coil . Put that plug back on .


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Aug 19, 2016)

I actually found the drain. It was by the outside unit. It had been cut and was almost in the ground.


----------

